# remplissage procedure



## Jamie Dezenzo

Hello all,

I have 29806 (Bankart) and then unlisted remplissage for Hill-Sachs lesion.

My question is has anyone billed both and got reimbursed and what to use as compare to code? 
I'm looking at 23465 but I have a feeling it would be considered inclusive w/ the 29806.



Thanks for any feedback!
Jamie


----------



## ASC CODER

Jamie Dezenzo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 29806 (Bankart) and then unlisted remplissage for Hill-Sachs lesion.
> 
> My question is has anyone billed both and got reimbursed and what to use as compare to code?
> I'm looking at 23465 but I have a feeling it would be considered inclusive w/ the 29806.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!
> Jamie



http://www.aaos.org/news/bulletin/jun07/clinical1.asp 
"Arthroscopic Hill-Sachs remplissage 
In Hill-Sachs “remplissage” (from the French for “filling”), the surgeon performs an arthroscopic posterior capsulodesis and infraspinatus tenodesis to fill the Hill-Sachs lesion, in addition to an arthroscopic anterior Bankart repair. According to the report presented by the team of Eugene M. Wolf, MD; Michael E. Pollack, MD; and Chad C. Smalley, MD, this additional procedure “provides an effective arthroscopic approach in those cases of anterior shoulder instability that present with the combination of glenoid bone loss and a Hill-Sachs lesion.” 


"The “remplissage” technique described by Wolf as an arthroscopic method of filling the Hill-Sachs defect via infraspinatus tenodesis and posterior capsulodesis. The purpose of this technique is to prevent recurrent instability by making the Hill-Sachs lesion extra-articular thereby eliminating engagement of the defect with the anterior glenoid rim. In addition, the infraspinatus tenodesis acts as a checkrein by preventing anterior translation of the humeral head. When used in conjunction with arthroscopic Bankart repair, the remplissage technique has been shown to be effective in reducing the incidence of recurrent glenohumeral instability. This article reports a complication following the use of the remplissage technique used in conjunction with an arthroscopic Bankart repair. " 

"The technique is a combined arthroscopic posterior capsulodesis and infraspinatus tenodesis using sutures and suture anchors that fills (Remplissage: french.: to fill) the Hill-Sachs lesion." References 
Arthroscopy: The Journal of Arthroscopic & Related Surgery, Volume 23, Issue 6, Pages e1-e2 E. 

This can be part of the Bankart lesion. 

taken from codecorrect


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## etsmith

*Reverse Hill-Sachs repair*

Hi can anyone please help with the CPT code for a reverse Hill-Sachs repair? 
Thank you


----------

